# Vektorisieren



## Peter Klein (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Habe mal eine Frage, wenn ich in Photoshop mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug irgendein Bild vektorisieren möchte, ist das Bild das ich somit erstellt habe dann später skalierbar wie eine richtige Vektorgrafik?

Was gibt es zu beachten?

Peter


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Mai 2006)

Jein da PS eigentlich nicht mit Vektoren arbeiten kann. Aber die erstellten Pfade ohne Füllung kannst du schon skalieren.
Du kannst aber die erstellten Pfade in Illustrator oder einem Grafikprogramm deiner Wahl laden und diese da dann auch füllen.

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Mai 2006)

Vektorisiere lieber mit Inkscape


----------

